#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Hotels/guest houses in Bangkok

## Neverna

Anyone know of a modest hotel or guest house not too far from the Ploen Chit BTS station? Nothing fancy, just clean and fairly quiet. Price? I dunno. 600/700 baht? Is that possible these days? I just want something convenient to get to. I won't be spending much time there.

----------


## baldrick

ask luigi - apparently he stays in 500 baht shoeboxes in soi 8

though getting below 1k baht in lower suk is a bit hard

----------


## Dillinger

i've filtered Agoda for rooms near Phloen Chit BTS.

BTS Phloen Chit Hotels

I'd up your budget personally, for that money you have a good chance of opening the curtains and getting a palmful of Luigis jizz, or worse, you could catch an eyeful



*CheQinn - Bangkok Chic Hostel*

----------


## thaimeme

> Anyone know of a modest hotel or guest house not too far from the Ploen Chit BTS station? Nothing fancy, just clean and fairly quiet. Price? I dunno. 600/700 baht? Is that possible these days? I just want something convenient to get to. I won't be spending much time there.


The whys and wherefores of such accommodations should be explained to the good members....

 :ourrules:

----------


## Dillinger

I know a nice comfy spot under a pool table where you can crash Neverna  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> ask luigi - apparently he stays in 500 baht shoeboxes in soi 8
> 
> though getting below 1k baht in lower suk is a bit hard


The budget can be higher. I hadn't realised exactly where Ploen Chit is. Somewhere a couple or so BTS stops away would also be OK, though walking distance is preferred. 




> The whys and wherefores of such accommodations should be explained to the good members....


Im attending the TDMA inaugural annual general meeting subcommittee exploratory talks taster session. Haven't you been invited?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Neverna

> i've filtered Agoda for rooms near Phloen Chit BTS.
> 
> BTS Phloen Chit Hotels
> 
> I'd up your budget personally, for that money you have a good chance of opening the curtains and getting a palmful of Luigis jizz, or worse, you could catch an eyeful


Thanks, Dil. Some of the cheaper ones on there look a bit rough, to say the least! 




> I know a nice comfy spot under a pool table where you can crash Neverna


Do I need to book in advance.  :Biggrin:

----------


## pickel

Asia Inn on soi 1 is good value and about 2 blocks from Ploenchit station. I think it's about 900 baht now.

----------


## Dapper

Ploenchit - guess you're off to the embassy then  :Smile: 

Difficult to get 600/700 next to that - but if you can stretch to 3000  I have a condo on the doorstep for rent  :Smile: 

Otherwise try soi 22

Hotel 27 (2nd small soi up from suk on 22) is a short time hotel that will give you an overnight room for that price.

200m further up the road (1st left after the Queens Park hotel) you'll find Soms guest house. They have a fan room for 500/600bt a night

Ekamai 23 which is farther out but a 100bt cab ride has Hi-Tec Tower. Air con rooms and a pool on the roof - 600bt including breakfast.

----------


## Phuketrichard

plenty of small gh on soi 4 heading past nana plaza

----------


## Dillinger

^ it's really dark down that end, full of thieving, menacing, ball groping ladyboys too. You don't wanna be walking down there in the early hours.

----------


## bobo746

> Hotel 27


400 a night.

----------


## Humbert

> ^ it's really dark down that end, full of thieving, menacing, ball groping ladyboys too. You don't wanna be walking down there in the early hours.


Shit, I lived at the Omni for years and never saw any of that kind of stuff. There is a Warburi Hotel down there, at least there used to be, that is quite cheap.

----------

